# Walmart Needs To Be Shut Down



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Honestly, I'm never going into another walmart and I REFUSE to let my friends and family shop there and support them. It's nothing but a hellhole for hicks to go spread their filth together and live in their ignorance. 

I went in today because I wanted some more brine shrimp eggs to make a second colony and once I had seen them selling them years ago and hoped they still would. So I went there and naturally had to take a look at the betta. WELL they had some beautiful females, unfortunately two were dead and one was on her way out, a lovely green. All CT females. Next to the dead one was a very ill blue and green with clamped fins and very pale. The other living female also had clamped fins and was almost pure white with what little red was left on her body just hardly showing. It was SO cold back there I was amazed they were not dead. All the males had clamped fins and were either laying on the bottom or floating already dead at the top. Of the six males only two looked to be alive, one was on his way out. 

I felt so bad for the little girl and instantly I decided I had to take her hope and give her hope. Sadly she passed on the car ride home. I had asked if they cleaned the cups and they said they cleaned them every other day. I tested the ammonia lvl's in the cup from my dead girl and after sitting a short time it's already colored to 4.0 and hasn't even sat the full waiting period yet. I'm thinking ammonia level is going to be close to an 8.0, looking at it now the color is a lot darker. I'm returning the female tomorrow and am very heartbroken I couldn't save her. MAN Walmart needs to be shut down, I am sick of them supporting animal abuse. Stupid ********.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wait sorry to go around the main idea but do they still sell brine shrimp eggs? All the Walmarts near me dont sell fish anymore i have to go out of my city so see fish at Walmart.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't understand, why are you returning the female? Why purchase her in the first place if not to give her a better home? Seems rather cruel to stress her further with a car trip there and now another back. 

Although I am not American, Walmart sounds like a horrible business even outside of the way some stores treat their bettas. Unfortunately, people are always going to buy cheap and the convenience of having a lot of things in the one place for less, is why those kind of stores are always going to win out over specialist, small business. 

Bettas seem to be sold in weird places overseas though. Only place we get them here are pet/fish stores.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

The fish died on the car trip to her new home. That's why she was being returned or so I gathered.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never shopped at Walmart.


----------



## SomethingWitty (Jan 2, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't understand, why are you returning the female? Why purchase her in the first place if not to give her a better home? Seems rather cruel to stress her further with a car trip there and now another back.


The betta died on the car ride home. Poor thing never made it to its new home.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh okay. That was weird my brain completely read that as she had survived the car trip home. I was wondering why she had written sadly as it seemed an odd choice of words.

Sorry to hear that you lost the little female. It's horrible that they are allowed to get into those kind of conditions in the first place. If they were dogs or cats left like that there would be a public uproar.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

The same happened to me but that was at Petco. I feel so sorry for that little guy.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

All the walmart's here stopped selling them. The one by my house mainly because it was the kids killing them before the employees could. And I literally witness two kids drop and step on a betta ultamitly killing the poor thing.The employees at the Walmart by my house can't even put stuff back in remotely the right spot so wouldn't trust them with bettas as is.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes sadly she passed on the ride home, I tried everything to bring her back. still set up the hospital tank, added AQ salt, slowly heated the water, hoped clean water would save her, even held her in the hospital tank close enough to the surface so she could breath but nothing brought her back. I put her in the fridge for the night to return her in the morning. She would have been a beautiful ct female, her scales were such a lovely green but she was so pail and on her side when I saw her on the shelf. It looked like ich as well as high ammonia and TOO cold. Testing the water shortly after getting her home and mind you she spent some time in a warm car the water was about 55 degrees...so yeah, a sick fish in those conditions, she never stood a chance. The last few had ich as well, i drove back to go save them all but when I got back they had taken all of the betta's off the shelves. I was basically a screaming mess in the car. All those beautiful fish are going to die now.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

That is awful..... I just want to give the employees/manager a piece of my mind every time is see a Betta suffering there.... I can't BELIEVE even probably after walking by them a million times they *still* don't see the poor conditions these fish are living in....


----------



## Dan D (Jan 12, 2013)

FishFriend9292 said:


> I have never shopped at Walmart.


I have been to ours twice in maybe 10 years, the only reason I was there is they shut down our local ma & pa pet shop, they couldn't compete with cheap walmart pet food prices. Now I drive 45 minutes to my nearest ma & pa petshop. 

As long as people are willing to sell their soul to save 5 cents walmart will be going strong ! Them same people wonder "why don't we have American jobs anymore" 

Dan


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Not all Wal-Marts sell Bettas, and out of the ones that do, not all are bad. The one I worked at had a Betta enthusiast working in the pet department and he kept great care of the Bettas.
There's plenty of other pet stores out there that treat their bettas as bad or worse than wal-Mart.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I will have to say the two petco's i have been to and the one petsmart take better care of their fish. They are not perfect conditions but well enough the fish are healthy and few ever die or get sick. Also my current petco the fish lady is pretty betta savey and steers people away from tiny fishbowl homes and tells people to check around for the dollar per gallon sales and get a bigger tank for cheaper and then get the fish.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't understand, why are you returning the female? Why purchase her in the first place if not to give her a better home? Seems rather cruel to stress her further with a car trip there and now another back.
> 
> Although I am not American, Walmart sounds like a horrible business even outside of the way some stores treat their bettas. Unfortunately, people are always going to buy cheap and the convenience of having a lot of things in the one place for less, is why those kind of stores are always going to win out over specialist, small business.
> 
> Bettas seem to be sold in weird places overseas though. Only place we get them here are pet/fish stores.


 

Walmart also treats their workers badly. Watch some documentaries on it they all say the same. It is a bad store all around.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I noticed, Walmart employees always seem depressed or braindead. A girl who worked at the registers was my friend in highschool and she looked so down I hardly recognized her.  it was pretty scary, I seldom go to Walmart and am never going back after I return my dead girl.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, my brother and his girlfriend both worked there, at more than one location. Walmart is a joke.

I really want to start snapping pictures of the dead bettas and fish I see there, print them all off and tape them all over their fish tanks with elaborate paragraphs a out how they died and why Walmart sucks and knows nothing about fish care. I'd also like to share that with the manager at my Walmart, their websites, corporate, and every passerby who never looks at the fish department.

Our Walmart will kick customers out for the dumbest of things so I don't doubt that I'd be kicked out, but the employees don't ever listen to my complaints so there has got to be at least one person who cares...


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

If you were working long hours, getting paid minimum wage you're not going to be too HAPPY either. 

Even if a employee cares about animals, Walmart is such a HUGE store. They're not going to want an employee hanging out in the pet department all day long unless there is a customer that complains. 

As an employee, you fill in WHEREVER they need you & if you spend most of your work day in the pet department and you're not assigned to be there by a manager/supervisor you'll get WARNING first, 2nd time you'll probably get FIRED.

It's hard for regular people to be enthusiastic & joyful when they're fully AWARE of being trapped in a dead end job with little or no other avenues to turn to.

Pet department is probably less than 5% of Walmart's overall business. 

Why would the business dedicate more resources to that?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Again, not all Wal-Marts treat their employees badly. I very much enjoyed the Wal-Mart I worked for, and I certainly don't consider myself brain-dead. Our manager was very kind to us. Yes, we didn't get paid big bucks, but the Wal-Mart I worked for paid well over minimum wage (I was paid $3.00 over minimum wage when I started working there), and very few people were on welfare.
I realize this may be a rarity, but if I had to work for Wal-Mart again, I probably would. I'm a teacher now, but given this economy, and the way teachers are being cut left and right, there's a good possibility I'll end up there again in the future.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

MSG said:


> Pet department is probably less than 5% of Walmart's overall business.
> 
> Why would the business dedicate more resources to that?


Because the idiots decided that they needed to bring live creatures into the equation. I don't know why you make the decision to sell living things if you don't have the time to care for them.

But, that's Walmart. Actually, that's society. The only thing that matters is people will give us money in exchange for this stuff. They don't care about what they sell, just what they make.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Their pet department is there to lure customers into their store.... who are looking for cheap dog/cat/fish food. 

I'm sure the fish area is a place where some parents leave their kids unattended to wreck havoc. 

Every store is different based on who actually works there and the GM's store policies. Lower end employees are easily replaced, don't have much input, but the supervisors & managers have some leeway. 

Most people who shop there.... go because it's convenient & overall their prices than most of their other competitors. 

Low prices = some sort of trade off. 

Instead of going to 7 different "specialty" stores, you can get ALL your shopping done there. 

No need to go to a.... 

auto parts store
pet store
clothing store
grocery store
basic home furnishings store
home improvement
candles/crafts/etc...

Just go to Walmart. You will end up saving gas, money & most importantly time. 


If you have a problem with that specific department in the store, file a complaint. But you have to do in a effective manner or they'll add your outburst to the ignore pile. 


Walmart WANTS their customers to be happy, so you'll stay longer & BUY MORE. 

Keep in mind if you don't spend much there, they're not going to really care what you think. This rule applies to ALL profitable businesses.

The customers that matter to them are the ones that consistently spend at least 25% or more of their weekly paycheck in their stores. 

What Walmart offers in terms of products & goods, don't meet my needs, so I go elsewhere. That's why I haven't stepped inside a Walmart in over 2 years.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh I am writing a very well detailed letter with pictures to walmart in hopes they will change and let them know my family use to be loyal customers but because of this we have all decided not to support this company anymore and go elsewhere for our things....which is honestly each to do since Target's just as good and minus the live fish, and what do you know, right across the street from walmart.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Let us lure in customers by advertising dead fish on the shelf.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would love to take your idea of dead fish poster propiganda and even just spam it on the internet to show people Walmarts ways. Not everyone will care but maybe those who DO will outcry against it and if we hit them in balk they have to do something.


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

my walmart takes ok care but not enough care of the fish in the tanks but the betta's are left rot and die in their half filled cups of death. just rescued a tiny blue and red VT female and the water in her cup tested at 4-5 ppm of ammonia! after slowly getting her use to new water she now has a 1g tank to live in for now and in maybe a month i'll buy her atleast a 2.5g tank till then i'll just be doing lots of water changes.

this little girl was the lucky one of all the females they had there today...2 goregous green girl had already passed and the fourth was nearly gone but they girl i took home was still active and perky dispite her nasty deadly water


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

MSG said:


> If you were working long hours, getting paid minimum wage you're not going to be too HAPPY either.
> 
> Even if a employee cares about animals, Walmart is such a HUGE store. They're not going to want an employee hanging out in the pet department all day long unless there is a customer that complains.


 
The walmart by me, there are so many people there just walking around looking for something to do. I see so many times they will just be standing in an aisle talking to each other about so n so.


----------

